# Echolot Humminbird Helix 5 CHIRP GPS G2



## frankyboy (17. Mai 2019)

*Moin liebe Angalgemeinde,*
*Angeldomäne hat dieses im Angebot :Humminbird Helix 5 CHIRP GPS G2 + Fishfinder Gear Bag Force One*
*Hat einer Erfahrung mit diesem Echolot ?*
*Möchte es für den See benutzen , um diesen zu erkunden und wenn möglich eine Karte zu erstellen oder den Angelplatz wiederzufinden.*
*Danke *


----------



## Angorafrosch (28. Mai 2019)

Nimms mit. Bei dem Preis machst erstmal nix verkehrt  und wenn Dir das Display dann in der Praxis doch zu klein ist kauf ich es Dir ab

Petri
Andi


----------



## frankyboy (28. Mai 2019)




----------



## Dani_Petri (15. November 2019)

frankyboy schrieb:


> Moin liebe Angalgemeinde,
> Angeldomäne hat dieses im Angebot :Humminbird Helix 5 CHIRP GPS G2 + Fishfinder Gear Bag Force One
> Hat einer Erfahrung mit diesem Echolot ?
> Möchte es für den See benutzen , um diesen zu erkunden und wenn möglich eine Karte zu erstellen oder den Angelplatz wiederzufinden.
> Danke


Kannst du von deinen Erfahrungen berichten? Ich bin momentan auch auf der Suche und erwäge dieses Modell


----------



## fischfaenger61 (15. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe das Helix 7 DI,mit Chirp,GPS .Meine Erfahrungen....einfach genial. Das Erstellen von Karten ist sowas von einfach und vor allen, Ihr braucht keine Daten irgendwo hinschicken, die Karte wird direkt erstellt,wenn ihr mit den Teil übern See fahrt.Beim Karpfenangeln lege ich die Ruten fast nur noch nach Karte ab, die ZeroLine Card ist schon ein muss, sonst ist nach ca 8 h die Aufzeichnung  zu Ende.Die Karte soll ewig halten und ich habe schon große Baggerseen und Teile der Müritz kartografiert, einfach genial.Ob 5 oder 7 Zoll, darüber entscheidet der Geldbeutel,oder die Brillenstärke


----------



## jkc (16. Dezember 2019)

Moin, das System mit der Zero Karte ist schon sehr frech finde ich ebenso wie die Geräte ohne Karte überhaupt mit der Kartierungsfunktion zu bewerben. Wirtschaftlich wahrscheinlich erfolgreich, aber mich hat es abgeschreckt.

Grüße JK


----------



## fischfaenger61 (16. Dezember 2019)

Moin JK, was meinst Du mit frech... der Preis???
Kauf das Teil im Set (Echo+Karte) dann gibt es die Karte schon oft für 10€ dazu,ich möchte das nicht missen.Frech ist für mich, das bei anderen Herstellern die Daten erst eingeschickt werden und dann zu dir zurückkommen,allerdings nutzen die dann deine Daten gleichfalls.
Jeder hat halt so seine Vorstellungen, ob Echo,Ruten,Köder usw. .......100 Angler    100 verschiedene Meinungen, ist doch ok.


----------



## jkc (17. Dezember 2019)

Jo, mit frech meine ich, dass sie ihre Geräte mit der an sich guten Kartierungsfunktion bewerben die allerdings ohne ZL-Karte (ich habe rund 100€ Aufpreis dafür im Kopf) praktisch aber überhaupt nicht zu nutzen ist.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (17. Dezember 2019)

Ein Set in dem es die Karte fürn günstigen Kurs dazu gibt ist mir bisher nicht begegnet.

Oton eines Onlineshops:

AutoChart Live:
Damit kannst Du Tiefenkarten live und in Echtzeit direkt auf dem Wasser erstellen.
... Du brauchst dafür nur ein kompatibles Humminbird Echolot und das ist schon alles.


Das ist meiner Ansicht nach schlichtweg falsch, wie Du auch in Deinem Beitrag oben deutlich machst.

Grüße JK


----------



## fishcatcher (17. Dezember 2019)

fischfaenger61 schrieb:


> Moin JK, was meinst Du mit frech... der Preis???
> Kauf das Teil im Set (Echo+Karte) dann gibt es die Karte schon oft für 10€ dazu,ich möchte das nicht missen.Frech ist für mich, das bei anderen Herstellern die Daten erst eingeschickt werden und dann zu dir zurückkommen,allerdings nutzen die dann deine Daten gleichfalls.
> Jeder hat halt so seine Vorstellungen, ob Echo,Ruten,Köder usw. .......100 Angler    100 verschiedene Meinungen, ist doch ok.




Hi, das stimmt so nicht ganz soweit ich weiß.
Du kannst Deine selbst erstellte Karte auf DEINEM Gerät nutzen, man muss die nicht zwingend einschicken, sofern Du von Lowrance sprichst.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (20. Dezember 2019)

Ok,danke.Ich schätze die Kollegen der Konkurenz haben nachgezogen.Seit ich meines habe, beschäftige ich mich nicht mehr viel mit anderen Anbietern.Ich bin topzufrieden.


----------

